# diagnosed chemical pregnancy, positive HPT a week later, advice please!



## willamina (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello, 


I fear this may be quite long winded so I will try my best to keep it as brief as I can.


I am at a loss and I don't know where to turn or what to do.


I had my 3rd cycle of ICSI in December, my OTD was the 29th of December. I had a 2 day bleed on the 25th and took a HPT on the 27th which came out negative. I thought that the bleed must have been my period and it was all over, however I started to feel a bit odd and decided to take another HPT which was a couple of days later and it came up positive. I took a few more tests over the days that followed which were all positive. A week later I started spotting, not much, sometimes enough to show up on a pad, other times I noticed it only when I wiped. By day 6 of the spotting I decided to go to the EPAC (I was 5.5 weeks) which was last Monday. The nurse asked me to do a urine test which came up Negative? I asked why the others had come up positive and she said that the hospital tests aren't as sensitive and only detect 50 - 100 miu whereas the HPT can detect as little as 25 miu. She said she was sorry that I had probably lost the pregnancy and sent me home. 


I had an appointment with my consultant the following day (last Tuesday) and he told me I had had a chemical pregnancy. 


Here's the thing, I have had no pain, just a dull ache in my lower back and the spotting has almost stopped and it was only spotting, no bleeding. Yesterday I felt really hormonal and my boobs were really tender so my husband suggested I do another HPT. I though he was being daft but I did do one and it came up positive? I am trying to convince myself that I am not pregnant as I cannot bare any more disappointment but something is going on. Could it be that HCG is still in my system and is still showing up on a more sensitive HPT or could I indeed still be pregnant and there wasn't enough HCG in my system to get a positive test at the EPAC? 


My clinic have not offered me a scan or a blood test, do I need to ask for these or accept what I have been diagnosed and move on? I just don't know what to do and would be really grateful if someone could offer me some advice. 


Many many thanks,


Willamina x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi wullamina

Not a area that I know alot about I'm afraid  as as a midwife we would not get involved at this stage. I would get in touch with your gp tomorrow and he ir she could either take a blood test to check your bhcg level or re-refer you to epac. 

Technically I would say either could be possible. Without a blood test or a scan now with a positive hpt we cannot say for sure. 

Best of luck. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

